# Rattle Traps?



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

I've been asking a lot on this forum and trying to find diff lures and fake stuff that i've never tried before and want to learn about them and give them a try.

Could u guys tell me everything about Rattle Traps?

heard of R L traps too idk wtf that is either


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yeh buy one take it to the water and throw it in using different retrieves..try mirrolures to and do the same then post a report sharing your results. The best way to learn is to spend the money and try try try. Realize that you need to watch the tides and conditions and understand you have to make the fish want it. I dont think a fish will swim from the deep blue looking for a rattle trap but if you work it right and there are fish in the area he will bite and that takes practice. IMO


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

oh yea and umm will mirror lures and rattle L traps or R L traps and stuff work during the night?

or use black and purple colors and glow in the darks?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

jeffree said:


> oh yea and umm will mirror lures and rattle L traps or R L traps and stuff work during the night?
> 
> or use black and purple colors and glow in the darks?



Lures like rattletraps tend to work off vibrations, so color selection is less important. Stripers will nail em around rock pilings and such, but they aren't the best casting lure in the world, easier to be effective from a boat- tie a rattle trap on and cast it out and let it sink a few feet, then try different retrieve speeds, but fast is usually good to start- you should be able to feel the vibration all the way back to the rod- rattletraps vibrate like crazy. 

Just watch out for those small treble hooks, they can be dangerous when unhooking a fish- especially a good sized fish.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

oh alright thanks


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Ive had good luck off of them in the first slough,when the blues move in from a cut in the sandbar.But I Take off the first set of hooks so I don't have as much trouble unhooking those floppy toothy boogers


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I like to use the rattle traps in NJ in the fall when the peanut bunker are on the move. Seems to work very well for me at that time. To be honest, have not used them much other than the time mentioned. Just a dime, the most common lures I use are black, school bus, yellow and white (or any light color) and the imitation small striper. Along with a popper a buck tail and some metal that should cover the basics for most striper fishing. I am sure there are others but the color sequence is what was told me a long time ago, and has held true... whether it is a bomber or another brand, it is the color and the retreive... salt


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

U know the gotcha plug u need a mono leader and u cannot use a wire leader or it ruins the lure. can i use a wire leader for the Rattle trap?


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

jeffree said:


> U know the gotcha plug u need a mono leader and u cannot use a wire leader or it ruins the lure. can i use a wire leader for the Rattle trap?


You can use a wire leader for both if it has the loop before the eye connection so it doesn't ruin its action i think


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Luv using rattle traps..have caught just about everything available to me that swims in the waters I have fished except for sharks and flounder. Very versatile lures..cover the water column, can be retrieved at various speeds, good action, plenty of flash, plenty of noise, and a good selection of sizes and colors.

DMS #525
OBPA


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

okay im gonna go buy one at sports authority or sometin.
i'll tell you guys how it goes this sunday


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

Silver Buddys work pretty awesome too.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jeffree said:


> okay im gonna go buy one at sports authority or sometin.
> i'll tell you guys how it goes this sunday


Make sure you let it sink with like still going out, count in your head once it hits so you can get the desired depth. Then retrieve. If no luck, change the depth by changing the count.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

lol thing is if its a tiny thing wouldnt it weight like only 1/2 oz?

how can u cast that thing far ?

like i can throw pretty far with a 4 oz and 9 ft pole with like a 5 ft tag end goes far, but a 1/2 oz...and if its windy...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They make 'em in different sizes, from 1/4 oz over an oz. Get the larger ones that you can cast better. My favorite color would probably have to be silver/blue back.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Also Rat L Trap is another way it's spelled, since you asked in your opening post. Rat..l...rattle...well I'm sure you get it.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

lol i get it but wouldnt a bigger weight make a bigger lure, then some fish wouldnt bite that fish cause its not in there "bait fish size"


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Lures*

J... bigger ain't always better not matter what they say...LOL


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Then this lure might not be what you're looking for. Most blues are usually very aggressive and wouldn't have a problem hitting it. But go with what works for you. The 1/2 oz. rattle traps are 3", IDK about 1 oz.


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

If you have the tools, try and use a small crimp to get the loop. It will help the lure action if you really want to use wire.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Jeffree,

I was addicted to buying Rat-L-Traps. They cast very well. I mostly use the 1/2 oz. and 3/4 oz sizes. My most beat up trap is a 1/2 oz. chrome with a chartreuse back. That being said there are way too many colors but chrome is the old stand by. Have caught striper and speckled trout. I even had a flounder following the lure! 

I would stick with the Rat-L-Trap brand... made in the USA! They have great customer service! The fake ones made by Bass Pro Shops rust out in saltwater so don't waste your money. 

The Rat-L-Trap website has some useful information. Kevin Van Dam's bass books also discuss use of lipless crank baits.


----------



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

Rat l trap has become like kleenex.

Anything you wipe your nose gets referred to as Kleenex.

Lipless crankbaits now pretty much just get referred to as Rat L Trap.

Ole' Bill Lewis hit a home run with the Rat L Trap.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys,

I bought a dark one its called like dark knight or soemthing. Im going to go try it out at PLO this sat-sun at night and see how it goes. 

ill give you guys a PLO report and how that crankbait did


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

13lbflounder said:


> Rat l trap has become like kleenex.
> 
> Anything you wipe your nose gets referred to as Kleenex.
> 
> ...


You are correct on that one!


----------



## madiaz (Jun 11, 2008)

Greetings,



SALTSHAKER said:


> it is the color and the retreive... salt


for me it's always been retrieve and size followed by color. I find the fish tend to bite on lures of the size of prey they are after rather than their color. especially these fast Bill Lewis lures.




Fish'n Phil said:


> . That being said there are way too many colors but chrome is the old stand by.
> 
> I would stick with the Rat-L-Trap brand... made in the USA!
> 
> Kevin Van Dam's bass books also discuss use of lipless crank baits.


I was row trolling the other day and some guy stopped to see if i needed a tow. He said almost the exact same thing you said. He said Van Dam says if you aren't burning ratl traps over structure you're missing many fish. i went and got two ratl traps in chrome 1/2 oz and 3/4 at Kevin's brother Randy's shop D&R. nothing worked that days except the smaller 1/2 chrome Bill Lewis Lure that coaxed a northern pike out of the weeds. personally i would rather have 4 U.S.A. or 2 Japanese lures than a dozen crap China/Taiwan lures.

regards,
m.a.d.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

lol, thanks for your opinion

and isnt a northern pike freshwater?


----------

